# Focus ST change for an Astra VXR



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

As title says.

Currently have an EO Focus ST and thinking of changing her in for an Arden Blue Astra VXR.

Anyone any info.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Wouldn't bother tbh, the Focus is streets ahead of the disastra in every way.


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

why do you want the change? both are pretty similar cars

have you got a budget?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

My vxr was bad on fuel was killing my pocket iv now got an e46 325ci BMW much better on the pocket. My friends st not bad on fuel just something to think about.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

You gone mad. Moving over to the dark side. :wall:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Handling, build and noise downgrade IMO!

What do you want different to your ST?


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Dunno just fancy a change lol. Not one for holding onto cars.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Megane R26 if you want a handling upgrade.

Leon Cupra is worth a look too


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Shorty said:


> Dunno just fancy a change lol. Not one for holding onto cars.


Dreamscience?? It'll change it ok.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

I do 99% motorway miles. i know i should be looking at diesels lol.


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

Shorty said:


> I do 99% motorway miles. i know i should be looking at diesels lol.


Look into a astra sporthatch 1.9Cdti (150).....remap will see 200bhp and more than enough torque to be up there with the vxr plus you will see 50+ mpg.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Focus ST is running 320bhp...just bored of it.

Would never buy a vauxhall diesel again lol.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

530D Msport??


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

BMW 330d M Sport then! Quick as hell and the benefits of running a diesel, what's not to like?!


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Looking at them now on BMW approved lol.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

I personally would have the ST in terms of all round car but looks would be the VXR.

The ST, i think would be dearer to run than the VXR yet i dont see why people who buy or are looking to buy a performance car worry about fuel prices. If your worried about fuel but want something with a bit of 'power' then get something like a lupo GTI for example.

Meganne R26 is an awesome all rounder but will be just as dear as the ST and VXR.
MK1 Focus RS?
Civic type R another great all rounder and with it being N/A it will be a hell of a lot cheaper than the turbo cars.
Mk5 GTI? A friend has one and if driven calmly its very cheap and gets high MPG but is very tunable if your after a bit more.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice right up there Moonon16v


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

having owned both these cars( both stage 2) the st is a better car tbh but fuel is a issue,(st is worse than my current mk2 rs!!!!) but would still go for st all day... what about a r32 golf???? or audi s3??


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Geta Focus RS


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

bmw 330cd remap will see 270bhp and 360nm torque


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

130i M Sport, cheap as chips atm and much more fun although maybe not specifically on the motorway. Post 2007 cars are under 200 g/km I think.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

130i they not thirsty?


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

I've just noticed you said that your doing 99% Mway miles, in that case you would be better with a diesel and for me it would be something like a 535d. You like the astra's so have a look at the astra888 diesel.
http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/evocarreviews/203619/vauxhall_astra.html

However I just think no matter how fast a diesel is in a straight line there just so boring to drive quickly and you would very bored, very quick!

Good luck choosing....

Elliott.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Shorty said:


> 130i they not thirsty?


Officialy and on paper they're certainly less thirsty than a ST or a VXR, official mixed mpg for the 2007- 130i is 34 against 30 for the the Vauxhall or the Ford.

This may not mean much in the real world, but that's confirmed by emissions that are 10% lower on the 130i than the 2 others.

Plus, that's for a standard ST, not a 320 bhp one...


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

You'd need to be on heavy medication to change from an ST to a VXR!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

i had a z4 coupe (same engine as the 130i) and regualry saw 35 mpg as its one of the lightest 3L 6cyl engines availavble.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

you want power and economy? Look at the astra 888 mk5.

CDTI 50mpg easy and quick as a standard VXR (with added bonus of epic mpg) my brothers selling one wish i had the cash as they handle awesome


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

jay_bmw said:


> i had a z4 coupe (same engine as the 130i) and regualry saw 35 mpg


That's brilliant, I can only get that out of my 2.7 on a long flat motorway run at 60mph with the aircon off. I think BMW petrol engines used to be very thirsty and still suffer from that reputation even though they have now become more frugal than "equivalent" or even less powerful engines.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Kev_mk3 said:


> you want power and economy? Look at the astra 888 mk5.
> 
> CDTI 50mpg easy and quick as a standard VXR (with added bonus of epic mpg) my brothers selling one wish i had the cash as they handle awesome


I would never buy another vauxhall diesel. Last astra nearly killed me, but at present i am not allowed to comment on the situation. (Lawyers words not mine)


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

I would never buy a diesel again. The last one wiped out all of 15 years of fuel savings in one go, because of a broken turbo on my VW Touran TDI despite only 48k miles and FSH...

People always assume that diesel saves money without taking account of the all the parameters when in many cases it actually costs more to run, depending on mileage.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

nickfrog said:


> I would never buy a diesel again. The last one wiped out all of 15 years of fuel savings in one go, because of a broken turbo on my VW Touran TDI despite only 48k miles and FSH...
> 
> People always assume that diesel saves money without taking account of the all the parameters when in many cases it actually costs more to run, depending on mileage.


A turbo could go on anything at any time though it's part and parcel of running a car, same goes for clutch etc.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Absolutely, that's why I'll stick to NA engines. Clutch is a quantifiable wear and tear friction part that is somewhat more predictable and cheaper to change than a variable vane turbo.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Golf GTD or a 330d any day!


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

330D are still some price for anything with a bit of spec.

Off today so its a day of searching the net for something. Looking to spend around £12,000.

Focus will be going to the misses.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

every vauxhall i've owned is only good in a straight line, the chassis on them are appauling.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Shorty said:


> Looking to spend around £12,000.


I am sure either could be had for little more than £12k with a little bit of haggling in this economic climate :

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...lb/keywords/130i/page/3/radius/1500?logcode=p

or

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...lb/keywords/130i/page/3/radius/1500?logcode=p


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

nickfrog said:


> I am sure either could be had for little more than £12k with a little bit of haggling in this economic climate :
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...lb/keywords/130i/page/3/radius/1500?logcode=p
> 
> ...


Like the LE one - you don't see many of them about!


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ywords/sport/postcode/pr75ta/page/1?logcode=p


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

nickfrog said:


> I am sure either could be had for little more than £12k with a little bit of haggling in this economic climate :
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...lb/keywords/130i/page/3/radius/1500?logcode=p
> 
> ...


Strewth - I didn't know they had that kind of power. 265 bhp and 232 ft/lbs torque - yessss please


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

I love the 1 series, a friend has a 335i sport = 306bhp! The boots like a shoe box though!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Method Man said:


> Strewth - I didn't know they had that kind of power. 265 bhp and 232 ft/lbs torque - yessss please


I was genuinley suprised when i had my z4 coupe - it had the pull of a diesel, foot down in 6th was like 3rd in my 325ci - i miss it


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Vectra VXR?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

jay_bmw said:


> every vauxhall i've owned is only good in a straight line, the chassis on them are appauling.


I have to agree, I have an Astra sport hatch. Great car, fast, efficient and well built but jesus christ, the handling is just so:doublesho

Sport mode helps but it's still a **** poor drive.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah, i'm not going out my way to mock VX's as i have had a few and they're a good all round package, i mean, i had a 06 Vectra SRI NAV in black, it looked very presentable was 2 years old when i got it with 35k on the clock, it was economical, smooth, quite nippy, all for 5k! Unfortunatley just lacked any driver appeal, they are what i like to call 'white goods' cars if you know what i mean.


----------



## SR06 (Aug 24, 2009)

Shorty said:


> As title says.
> 
> Currently have an EO Focus ST and thinking of changing her in for an Arden Blue Astra VXR.
> 
> Anyone any info.


Ive owned both and id say that the Focus is a much better car. Build, interior, feel chassis, noise. But the Astra does look better IMO.


----------

